# whetstone creek



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm looking to fish whetstone. Where is a good place to park? Any ideas on good places to fish? Is there good smallmouth fishing there or mostly large mouth. Any help would be appreciated!!

thanks,

dan


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Check out this thread, it might do you some good, there are even some great pictures....hope it helps

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=96888&highlight=exploring


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

when I fished it earlier this year we put in at rt 229 (Norton Rd). You can go north about 1 - 2 miles (a guess) and then you hit a lowhead dam. As we went north there were bank fisherman on the west bank but I have no idea how they got there(its fairly "wildernessy"). There also is a way to drive to the lowhead on the east side but I don't have details. I would use google earth.

As far as north of that lowhead I have no idea as that's the furthest north I've been....

also there were a bunch of bank fisherman right there at norton rd boat launch.

Good luck!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

pizza said:


> when I fished it earlier this year we put in at rt 229 (Norton Rd). You can go north about 1 - 2 miles (a guess) and then you hit a lowhead dam. As we went north there were bank fisherman on the west bank but I have no idea how they got there(its fairly "wildernessy"). There also is a way to drive to the lowhead on the east side but I don't have details. I would use google earth.
> 
> As far as north of that lowhead I have no idea as that's the furthest north I've been....
> 
> ...


Did you catch any fish?

CG


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

About 45-50 mostly white bass-pretty good sized too. Me and my friend were fishing lures (me cranks, him twisters) and we caught 80% whitebass. Most were fishing minnows and they were catching crappies (the crappies had really good size). I did end up with one largemouth about 14.5". No smallies 

The whities were caught in spurts (guessing they were schooling, just cruising up and down the river). We'd catch about about 8 or so in a few minutes. Then nothing for 30-40 minutes. Then we'd run into another school.

Every year I tell myself: note to self, next year get out earlier!!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

and BTW there were A LOT of fisherman. I think people are hush hush on that place. It is dredged and deeeeeeeeep in spots. Many times we'd have fish hit our jigs on the fall at "6 one thousand".


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Are you sure you were on the Whetstone Creek branch and not the Olentangy branch? I know of a lowhead on the Olentangy side but not on the Whetstone side, unless it's somewhere above the Claypool bridge, which I doubt

.


----------



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

I had the same thought. Sounds like the Olentangy!

Lou


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

yea there is a small boat launch up the tangy side and the lowhead dam further up...it is very muddy this weekend


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

my bad. I fished the one just north of where the bald eagle platform is on delaware res. Probably the tangy based on responses here.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

There is a lowhead dam on the Whetstone river. It's up near the Kingsmill golf course. 

CG


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I've fished below that lowhead too. It was pretty good. I hear that on the west side just below the lowhead is deeper and holds some nice channels(I was on east side). When I was there I caught the typical mixed bag. Did get one smallie at about 13.5" or so.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

The whetstone is a nice creek to fish. CG i think that lowhead by kingsmill is also the 'tangy. If i remember correctly i think the whetstone is farther east into Morrow County. I may be wrong but i'm pretty sure. Either way, both are very nice areas to fish for Rock Bass, Smallies, Crappie, some LM.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> There is a lowhead dam on the Whetstone river. It's up near the Kingsmill golf course.
> 
> CG


See, there's the confusion, that's the Olentangy branch.

The whole river used to be called Whetstone, though. I'm a graduate from Whetstone High School.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

FOSR said:


> See, there's the confusion, that's the Olentangy branch.
> 
> The whole river used to be called Whetstone, though. I'm a graduate from Whetstone High School.


You are correct. The Whetstone goes up toward Cardington. So there are two lowheads on the Olentangy, one is at Waldo and the other is further north near the golf course.

CG


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses. I will be going this Sunday at sunup if we don't get hammered by rain. I will be parking in the parking lot before you get to the river by Horseshoe rd and walking up as far as my legs will take me. Should be fun. I look to catch some smallies and I'll post pictures if I'm successful. Once again, thank you very much and thank you google earth.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I think that is called Cole Rd. I would park at St Rt 229, but either one would work fine. Good luck!

CG


----------

